# It's Raining!!!



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Happy Rainy Day to all the people of Dubai!! * :clap2: 

Such a welcome change from all the sunshine!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Raining in Doha too............... woo hoo


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hope people take extra precautions with the rain, me included. I lost control of my car this morning because didn't see the road was wet


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hope people take extra precautions with the rain, me included. I lost control of my car this morning because didn't see the road was wet


It was raining cats and dogs when I was returning from work at 11ish pm on Sunday. I couldn't see any lane markings (not visible due to the water and the light reflecting off it) and just wasn't sure whether I was drifting on to someone else's path. And I don't have a lot of confidence that people would still not try to criss cross lanes without indicators and drive at some 140 kmph nevermind the car in front of you is slower. in short, it was scary


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

rsinner said:


> It was raining cats and dogs when I was returning from work at 11ish pm on Sunday. I couldn't see any lane markings (not visible due to the water and the light reflecting off it) and just wasn't sure whether I was drifting on to someone else's path. And I don't have a lot of confidence that people would still not try to criss cross lanes without indicators and drive at some 140 kmph nevermind the car in front of you is slower. in short, it was scary


yikes, that must have been stressful


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> *Happy Rainy Day to all the people of Dubai!! * :clap2:
> 
> Such a welcome change from all the sunshine!


Yep and totally out of character for the ME in April ... and yep it's still sort of trying to again this morning, so again happy rainy day Pamey ! ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Yep and totally out of character for the ME in April ... and yep it's still sort of trying to this morning so happy rainy day Pamey ! ...


23 more days to go FnH but who's counting?!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> 23 more days to go FnH but who's counting?!


Absolutely ............. :clap2::clap2::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe you got me beat... Maybe!

Enjoyed the brisk rain. Had to come out the office closet to go have a look at what was rattling the building.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The weather is definitely odd for the time of year. It doesn't seem to know what it wants to do today.

I am rather hoping it's horrid on Friday then I have a good excuse to spend the day curled up on the sofa watching films.


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAhhh good morning,

I was crying since todays that it's raining.
Anyway I hope it's not the last raining this year.

I Believe it's over now, so enjoy the fresh air before it gets contaminated.


----------

